
What does America look like from outside America? - wombatmobile
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/political-commentary/covid-19-end-of-american-era-wade-davis-1038206/
======
wombatmobile
Wade Davis, a professor of anthropology and an expert in cultures and
ecosystems, describes the last 100 years of America, culminating in the now of
COVID19.

This portrait stings.

If you can keep your eyes open long enough to read and absorb Davis's shocking
chronicle, the silver lining is that 99% of Americans are not to blame... so
long as they can keep their eyes open for long enough to make a difference.

